
Domogik: Take Control of Your Home - mabynogy
http://www.domogik.org/en/
======
cdancette
A few typos :

\- administrate from your couche -> your couch?

\- Createphotorealism interfaces -> create photorealistic interfaces ?

\- A open solution -> an open solution

Otherwise, looks good! I really like the ebook reader integration! Maybe it's
not practical yet, because it's a hassle to visit sites from a ereader, but
still a good idea.

How does it compare to other existing open source home automation solutions?
What is the vision behind this product?

~~~
dwc
\- administer from your couch

While "administrate" is acceptable, it's longer, less common, and sounds a bit
awkward to me.

------
draugadrotten
Can this integrate with [http://home-assistant.io](http://home-assistant.io) /
HASS ?

~~~
tikismoke
On practice i'll Say yes with the web api sensors ans commands are available
through http(s) resquest. If home assistant can get/send api request it will
work.

------
bionoid
Interesting project, bookmarked for further research! Surprised I have not
come across it before, have periodically been searching for things in this
space..

Are there any open source system aimed at larger installations? This space is
dominated by Crestron, AMX, Extron, Control4, Savant (walled gardens). And
they don't even provide a good solution for larger systems, you have to code
that yourself, while walking through the toolchain/compiler minefield.

~~~
bradknowles
I used to work for a company called ihiji (see ihiji.com) that specialized in
providing a remote monitoring interface for Crestron, AMX, Control4, etc....

Those systems were all pretty good at the local management side of the house,
at least for the modules they had. But they never had any clue about remote
monitoring and management.

We spent a lot of time working out the protocols for those systems so that we
could appear to be a local standard node on their network, in order to provide
that remote interface. It was a major royal pain.

But I did get a good invited talk out of the experience, and I still think
that project was the closest I ever got to doing anything really cool.

~~~
bionoid
Sorry I missed this response, thanks for the tip about ihiji, looks
interesting!

> working out the protocols for those systems [...] It was a major royal pain.

I can only imagine; I wrote an Extron GlobalViewer client module for Crestron
controllers back in the day. At least Extron was willing to share the
protocol, but it was absolute junk and a nightmare to implement.

These walled systems are used everywhere in universities, government and other
places where the bill lands with the taxpayer. Not only for the equipment, but
also for the specialized training required to learn their broken tools.

Hopefully someone will build an innovative solution on commodity hardware like
RPi...

------
bradknowles
So, question about pronunciation here — the “gik” part of the name would rhyme
with “meek” or “freak” or “beak”, right?

So, for those of us for whom English is or first language and are truly
horrible at any attempt to speak a foreign language like French, we should
think of this project as “domo-geek”?

I’m assuming the “domo” part comes from Majordomo, but you obviously couldn’t
re-use that name, right?

~~~
mabynogy
I think it's from domus (house in latin) and logic.

------
Jaruzel
Is it Cloudy, or can you run it with no internet connection ?

~~~
tikismoke
It could be run as a standalone installation without internet. But you will
miss nootification via SMS or notifry service. Few plugins require internet.

------
lostmsu
Probably, should have instead linked to a page, that explains what domogik
actually does. Home page fails to do that.

------
lazyjones
I can't find any information about supported hardware, sensors etc. ... Why?

~~~
tikismoke
Somes plugins that need internet: -Xee (follow your cars position and status).
-Nest and Withings (but they are in early dev).

Others plugins in dev MQTT,rfxcomm,Yi cam,ebusd(for
boiler),hue,script,ping,callerid,mysensors,rainhour (french service),wake on
lan, geolocation (smartphone usage),bluetooth presence.

I certainly miss somes but thats a good start :)

------
walrus01
"Administrate from your couche"

I wish to do everything from my couche!

